# Warning: Andrew, it looks like you're canceling more than 10% of the trips



## Djdamned (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Djdamned (Jan 28, 2015)

Only the drunks that give incorrect locations.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Stop canceling, let the PAX cancel. CAll them and say I have a flat, car trouble, minstrel cramps, whatever and ask them to cancel.


----------



## Djdamned (Jan 28, 2015)

I do that sometimes kid....


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

You guys are not thinking. You don't need to lie. Call the passenger tell the truth.
I often do. Still I have been as low as 60% acceptance .....last week 70% not worried,
Don't want fares that are not at my minimum surge rate or too far from me or located where
it would be too difficult to get too because of traffic. 
Rates we charge are way too low. You are losing money on every fare
in Sacramento if you have a new car.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

This is what you get from Uber. But if you didn't do this, Long Time Uber Drivers would send you a message like this " WTF are you thinking accepting so many requests. Your Acceptance Rate is way way too high. Watch your bottom-line more carefully 'cause Uber isn't".


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Djdamned said:


> Only the drunks that give incorrect locations.


^^^
LOL!
Thanks for reaching out!


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

SCdave said:


> This is what you get from Uber. But if you didn't do this, Long Time Uber Drivers would send you a message like this " WTF are you thinking accepting so many requests. Your Acceptance Rate is way way too high. Watch your bottom-line more carefully 'cause Uber isn't".


Posts like this - which I'm seeing over and over again as I look around these boards - make me feel better that I do drive in such a small, compact city. Yes, the demand isn't very high, yet (Uber has only been active here since the middle of last month), but the rides are almost all ten minutes / five miles or less and you're rarely more than two minutes away from a rider when you get the ping for a request. So far, it has been a great experience here in Springfield, driving one night per weekend and the occasional weekend afternoon drive.


----------



## Djdamned (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL!
> Thanks for reaching out!


What do you mean reaching out?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Reach out and touch someone!! Loved that commercial.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, you don't want to cancel them outright. If they aren't answering the phone so you can't verify the address (like when the pin is in the middle of a park), hit arrive, wait 5, call again and then cancel as passenger no show. you will get a cancellation fee for your time and even if they contest it which they rarely do, it won't count against your acceptance.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Djdamned said:


> What do you mean reaching out?


^^^
If you took the time to read the posts here that quote Uber in their responses to drivers, you would probably (but maybe not) find that about half the time that Uber responds, they start out with "Thanks for reaching out!".


----------



## Djdamned (Jan 28, 2015)

Gotcha; )


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Bad Andrew. Sit in the corner for two hours.


----------



## Djdamned (Jan 28, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Bad Andrew. Sit in the corner for two hours.


Lol


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

The Kid said:


> minstrel cramps


A *minstrel* was a medieval European bard who performed songs whose lyrics told stories of distant places or of existing or imaginary historical events. Although *minstrels* created their own tales, often they would memorize and embellish the works of others.

I guess having a cramp is a valid reason for cancelling a job, but I don't thing being a minstrel is a prerequisite lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Got a love there Grammer. "Gotten"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Got a love there Grammer. "Gotten"


Gotten is just a variation, and not incorrect. Unlike hella cool, which is now a thing. Apparently.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If this happens again Andrew, you'll be sent to the principal's (Travis) office.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Gotten is just a variation, and not incorrect. Unlike hella cool, which is now a thing. Apparently.


 Ain't is a good one. Who dat?....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey Andrew, it looks like you no longer give a shit. Not giving a shit makes us less money, creates negative passenger experiences and will cause us to fire you.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah, you don't want to cancel them outright. If they aren't answering the phone so you can't verify the address (like when the pin is in the middle of a park), hit arrive, wait 5, call again and then cancel as passenger no show. you will get a cancellation fee for your time and even if they contest it which they rarely do, it won't count against your acceptance.


I think it does count for your acceptance rate, not for the guarentee but for the dreaded text


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Remember you have 10secs to cancel, once you accept, wtithout it affecting your acceptance rating.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And whats the deal ^^^ , they have college educated peeps behind the scenes and they write "Has Gotten". smh.

Had one come in at 17 eta. A surge was going on at 1.7. They were on the other side of it and I had to go through dt traffic to get their. Called told them it would take a lot longer to get their. She said was going to work not far. Said she would look for a closer driver and canceled on her own. Well played. 

Then sure enough the surge ended a ping came in while washing my hands, knew this would happen sooner or later.

Earlier in the day had a ping showing 14 min. Dam ok. Then pax grand son calls telling me what his grandfather looks like. Grandfather? I had to ask if he has any bladder issues. No the son said he just came out of Knee surgery. Cool and it ended being 46.85 b4 ubers cut.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

When you cancel do you choose wrong address or rider no show? I always used to do that if it was because they were rude, wrong address etc.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

What market you work in where you can afford to not accept requests. I'm lucky to get a ping an hour sometimes.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

do a mix of not accepting and dont charge and rider requested and no show cancel. this way none are way too much.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Depends. Are you immediately canceling? If yes, I use a mixture of other and do not charge.

If I get no showed, I use the not show option for the $5.



Monica rodriguez said:


> When you cancel do you choose wrong address or rider no show? I always used to do that if it was because they were rude, wrong address etc.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> A *minstrel* was a medieval European bard who performed songs whose lyrics told stories of distant places or of existing or imaginary historical events. Although *minstrels* created their own tales, often they would memorize and embellish the works of others.
> 
> I guess having a cramp is a valid reason for cancelling a job, but I don't thing being a minstrel is a prerequisite lol


I remember the "Black and White Minstrels". Not a British bone in their bodies!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Don’t forget to cancel after accepting a trip. Don’t forget to then go offline, go home, get a good night’s sleep, wake up in the morning and enroll in electrician courses at your local community college.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Got a love there Grammer. "Gotten"


IKR ahahaha


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i tried the cancel in under 10 seconds and both times it still showed up as me canceling, so it may not count for your acceptance rate but they see you canceled


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> IKR ahahaha


Their grammar lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Remember you have 10secs to cancel, once you accept, wtithout it affecting your acceptance rating.


Doesnt matter if it 10 secs, or 1,000 seconds. If you accept a trip, it'll never affect(negatively at least) your acceptance rating.



Emp9 said:


> i tried the cancel in under 10 seconds and both times it still showed up as me canceling, so it may not count for your acceptance rate but they see you canceled


A couple times it will still show up, even though im quick with it. Most cases though it wont. However I still debate just because it doesnt show up in your trip list that Uber doesnt know you accepted then cancelled, i mean, you hit 2 buttons to do that, so why would anybody think those button hits arent getting sent to Uber?


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

Be pickier about what you will accept. Take a minute to really read if its pool, how far away, surge level, location, rider rating. If it sucks, let the ping expire. I think thats easier than trying to call pax and try and wrangle them to do your bidding and cancel for you. The 4 minute time outs are annoying, but so far they wont deactivate you over those. Dont let them rush you into a decision if youre still on another ride, or pull you off track somewhere else if youre in a great surge zone. If theres no surge, LOG OFF.


----------



## Dissendat (Mar 7, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Got a love there Grammer. "Gotten"


GOT TO love THEIR GRAMMAR.

In your sentence ridiculing another's grammar you literally had 4/5 words wrong.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Life some have you must. ~Yoda


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Dissendat said:


> GOT TO love THEIR GRAMMAR.
> 
> In your sentence ridiculing another's grammar you literally had 4/5 words wrong.


He's talking about Roz from Frasier, he just left out a comma. "Got a love there, Grammer".


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Djdamned said:


> View attachment 5114
> View attachment 5114
> View attachment 5114


After 4875 rides with Uber, my cancellation rate got up to 15%, a couple of times and never once got one of those.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Thread is super old btw lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Thread is super old btw lol


Almost 2 years old to the day! Resurrected for a bad pun. Worth it!


----------

